# Elizabethtown, NC Booj. young m. o/s pts 12/27



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Booj 
Shepherd, German Shepherd Dog
Medium Young Male Dog 

More About BoojPoor Booj has been through so much trauma.







He is in the shelter because his owner died. Please do not let this lovely boy's loyalty go unrewarded. He would make the perfect companion for anyone. Call or visit to adopt Booj today! 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15339931

Booj is a nice black shepherd. His owner died and the son brought him in to the shelter. He thought he had friends who would take care of him. He is a friendly dog who would like to be your special dog, he has a lot of love left for someone. The shelter is Near Full, please call or visit today to adopt or sponsor this fine pup. . To find out about this dog, Please call Silvia at 910-876-0539. She is the person to help you with any/all details about the dog. Her email is [email protected]. .++++++++++++++++++++++++ 

http://dogsindanger.com/dog.jsp?did=1260899581839

Bladen County Animal Shelter 
Elizabethown, NC 
<span style="color: #990000">910-876-0539 </span>


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Sad little guy - has no idea where his master is and why he's in a strange unfamiliar place. Hope there's a Christmas miracle out there for you boy.....

___________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Where is Ray going?


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Here are some more pics.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Is Ray going this way? This boy is stunning!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump for this handsome man!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump
His owner died and Booj should not die in a gas chamber


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This is so sad and I hope people that are reading his story will think about their own dog and what will happen if something should happen to them!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Who can save this boy ???I can't offer a home but would pitch in to help save him. PLEASE don't let this poor boy die in a shelter.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is he even there do you think? Did they PTS on Sunday???

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15339931 on PF still...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

One of the web pages shows a different euthanasia date, so he may still be available. He is gorgeous. Black shepherds are very popular around here. He has a gorgeous, shiny coat.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He has to leave the shelter today as they are euthanizing tomorrow before the shelter opens. Boarding is available at $8.50/day. 
There is a paid transport going to the Northeast on January 8.
Is there anyone who could help this lovely guy?


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

That would be about 100 for boarding then vetting and transport I can pitch in some?? Any rescue out there???? One of my dogs is having surgery tomorrow am so I cannot work on him or foster. Black dogs never seem to have a chance


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

It's sad the black ones always get left behind. Paid transport is available to the northeast and boarding is very, very reasonable.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

kathyb that is so right - my husband and I have been remiss in not doing exactly that, and while the likelihood of us both going together is perhaps slim, you just never know. We are going to rewrite our Wills very soon to include specific instructions for our dogs. We don't have gassing shelters in Colorado, but any dog dying in a strange place because the owners just didn't think about what might happen to them after they passed on is hard to contemplate....

Bump for sweet Booj, hope you make it out boy.

______________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Before I email the shelter to ask if he's neutered (don't want to be a PITB to them) has anyone else contacted them?

I am going to let them know that we don't have anyone for him, but are really trying hard for the little guy. Boojie! 


ETA-I did email them just now. I let them know we are trying, no promises, but additional information would be great.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bumping Booj.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I contacted them. The shelter does not tell the volunteers which dogs the will put down so there is no way to know whether he would be around after the gassing tomorrow morning. He had to be out of the shelter by 5PM and I asked them to pull him in the hope that we'll find something for him by the time of the transport.
He is not neutered, he is very friendly with people. The owner's son dropped him off at the shelter and Booj was following him around off leash. There were other dogs around and he did not seem to pay attention to them.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Thank you, Rebel. I'm glad he is out and I hope something will be found for him soon.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

adopted


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

This boy still needs a place to go.


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

Is he actually out of the shelter or is he waiting to be picked up for transportation. Having rescued a big black dog years ago - my Murphy (chowrottweiller), I am always concerned and plus he seems like a great companion.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He was pulled yesterday afternoon and transported to a vet for basic vetting. He is going to a temp foster home this afternoon. This boy still needs a place to go, so please keep networking. I will update today as soon as I hear from the volunteers. Transport to NE is available Jan. 8.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump. Does he have a place to go?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He has a temp foster home until transport. He is still looking for a home/rescue.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Any update on the Boojer? (have I mentioned that name...doesn't sit right with me?)


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It is a strange name, so we are open to suggestions...

Booj is at the vet's now, so he is safe. The bad news is that he is HW+, which is not surprising, unfortunately. He will be going to a temp foster home tonight after getting vaccinated, dewormed and neutered.

Booj-man still needs help and a more permanent place to go.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I think Booj must be short for Boojum - from the Hunting of the Snark?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

He still needs a rescue, anyone?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The pronunciation is the French "j" not the English "j"

Bu: "j" (the keyboard does not have the right spelling symbol)


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------

